# Yozuri crystal minnow - yak trolling questions



## SaltSlinger (Aug 14, 2006)

Okay so I've heard the Yozuri Crystal Minnows are dynamite when trolled behind a kayak off the beach. I just got my yak this spring and have been using it to fish fresh water, but it will get salty soon. Need some advice on which model, size, and color Crystal Minnow to use. 

Looks like they have a Floating model in 4 sizes, Sinking model in 3 sizes, Suspending model in 3 sizes, and Deep Diver model in 3 sizes.


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

What is your target fish, and depth of water?

Joe


----------



## SPECKS (May 14, 2007)

Floating 4-5 inch will dive up to around 5 foot in depth (depending on your speed and height of rod tip) and should cover trolling just off the beach. I think blue back, purple back, chart. back and red head/silver will cover most conditions. Just keep it simple and don't try to reinvent proven lures and tactics. Blues, striper and tons of other species will hit them.


----------



## SaltSlinger (Aug 14, 2006)

ComeOnFish said:


> What is your target fish, and depth of water?
> 
> Joe


Not really targeting any specific fish - probably spanish/blues/trout/drum I guess - but I can tell you that I'll be fishing not a tremendous distance out past the breakers. Just getting started with the yak so I'm not comfortable with venturing way out into the blue yonder yet. 

So - wondering if that helps at all with selection - will the floating models that dive 5 feet or so (thanks for that info SPECKS) be enough or should I get the suspending or deep divers that go deeper?


----------



## SPECKS (May 14, 2007)

If your truly beach fishing most fish will be caught in the sloughs between the sandbars and most are fairly shallow. Try tossing some metal(spoons) up to 3/4 oz. or so in gold, silver, chart. or pink, Gotcha Jigs and plain old jigheads with either curl tail grubs or shad style bodies and you will be surprised what you catch with those basics. I prefer the floating Youzuri style lures for the main reason they float up when you stop the retrieve and away from obstructions such as grass beds.


----------



## atblis (Jul 20, 2003)

I'd use the larger ones.

F8 or even the Magnum size.

Colors. I'd get a couple that mimic classic bait fish colors. Variations of silver.

C27 is probably a safe bet. GHBL looks interesting.


----------



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

*Make sure you ask*

Ask the Young boys where not to put it while launching......look in the Bible under hook removal! OUCH!


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

I concur with Specks. If you use shallow divers, make sure they float when not being pulled. I had experienced that some Yozuri divers sank when not being pulled. That resulted in loss of lures by snagging something on the bottom. Divers supposed to be floating when not being pulled but not some Yozuri. You may try inexpensive brand like Bomber.

joe


----------



## atblis (Jul 20, 2003)

*On sale*

FWIW, Cabelas has the crystal minnows on sale. Just ordered a bunch. 

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t.../en/common/search/search-box.jsp.form1&Go.x=0

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t.../en/common/search/search-box.jsp.form1&Go.x=0


----------

